

Ask HN: What are the best tools to implement Pirate Metrics? - submarine

My website (and service) is finally built, and I&#x27;m readying to let my subscribers know about it.
Before that, I&#x27;d like to set up the metrics.<p>I hear Google Analytics or Totango are good. Is there anything I should be using before launch?
======
gk1
Google Analytics works right out of the box, but is also powerful enough for
more advanced set-ups. I consult on GA setups, so if you need any help just
reach out (contact info in profile).

------
ycmike
Mixpanel and it's free! [https://mixpanel.com/](https://mixpanel.com/)

~~~
submarine
I know this sounds silly, but once people are on my site, how can I modify it
without disrupting the service? (it's all php/js/html)

~~~
ycmike
Mixpanel should handle that. I would also look into using Optimizely if you
plan on testing a lot.

~~~
submarine
I meant, the actual code. Right now, I'm modifying the source directly because
nobody is on the site. And I just refresh the page to see the changes.

I'm guessing I should put a copy of my code somewhere else , test there, and
then upload the changes when I'm donE?

~~~
ycmike
I see now. Yeah I am not sure about that one myself.

